# Molly



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Trouble with pics. working on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a forum "How To" section - it has all sorts of help. 1 sticky is about how to post pics. Here is the link....

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> There is a forum "How To" section - it has all sorts of help. 1 sticky is about how to post pics. Here is the link....
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


I know it's easy, no problem posting pics on any other site. I'll get it worked out.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Kitchen help.




Molly will be 1 on 9/29/06.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr.P to you think Molly was eye balling the rabbit for lunch? Looks like you got a life long friend there.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Mr.P to you think Molly was eye balling the rabbit for lunch? Looks like you got a life long friend there.


No doubt in my mind she was thinking meal time.:smt082

She is and outstanding dog. The second Golden I've had, and a friend indeed.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

That's one goodlookin' golden ya got there Mr. P... 

I've got one myself, he's my best friend...no doubt about it. He's always by my side... or laying on my feet, like right now.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Never had a Golden although would love to have one someday. I used to be friends with a Golden named Woody when I lived in NJ. He belonged to a neighbor I never really met, but he was always outside. Never did find out what happened to Woody, he was still very young the last time I saw him, but I think his family may have moved. Great dogs all the way around, though.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

js said:


> That's one goodlookin' golden ya got there Mr. P...
> 
> I've got one myself, he's my best friend...no doubt about it. He's always by my side... or laying on my feet, like right now.


Thanks, js.

At your feet? I know, they're like glue aren't they?* Loyal* is an understatement.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Great looking dog. Our dogs are basically hairy kids. They're about as mature as a two year old, get into mischeif, make messes around the house and eat like a horse. But we love 'em like we gave birth to them and are deaply saddened by the lose of one.


----------

